# Some safety precautions covered



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all,

I've just received my copy of ShopNotes. In this particular issue, it covers certain issues and safety precautions in preventing kickback on your table saw. I highly suggest you get yourself a copy of this issue.:yes4: Volume 18 Issue 105.


ShopNotes Magazine - No. 105 Table of Contents


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I looked at that video for making a table saw insert. Interesting, but I do not agree with certain parts of it at all.

This is one instance where I would read more than one article from one publication because there are better, safer ways.

Making the table saw insert using the original with the router and router table is great.

I personally do not think using the table saw fence is the best way to make the slot in the insert and not gluing that small piece for the splitter and relying on pressure to hold it in are in my opinion two questionable ways to do it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I wasn't pointing out the TS insert. I was referring to prevention of kickback. One needs the mag. in order to read and fully understand exactly what's happening an the causes to it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Ken,
I received my issue yesterday and I'll make sure to read the article. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thread posted on Table saw Kickback*

If you do a search "kickback" on this forum you will find a slew of threads
Among them is one I posted on Tablesaw Kickback, you may find it interesting: http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/12512-tablesaw-kickback-fyi.html 
I haven't read the article mentioned above, so I am in no position to comment on it, however I would be surprised if it included much more than we have discussed here already. If someone can read and post additional tips/causes please do so as we will all benefit. Thanks, bill


----------

